# Need help with grass



## 11tonytiger (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought you guys could shed some light on my problem with my St. Augustine grass .My wife and I have planted grass here 3 other times and it just disappears. We water regularly so that cant be the problem. The last time we dug up some white grubs so we treated for those thinking that is what killed the grass but it too died. I even tried nematodes on the grass pictured. The grass below was planted about a month ago and was nice and green, I am at my wits end with this problem ..HELP !

Thanks all.....T


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

what kind of lighting does it get?


----------



## 11tonytiger (Apr 18, 2010)

It is under a tree but does get the early am light, not full sun


T


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

did you hit it with 13, 13, 13 yet?


----------



## 11tonytiger (Apr 18, 2010)

No frtilizer yet , but I have with the grass in the past


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I’m looking at the pics on my bb so it’s hard to tell the flaws. Anytime we start getting patches I like to mix 50/50 sand and gain detergent then spread it through the yard evenly with a spreader. Sounds crazy but this will kill most of the bugs that killing the grass and also makes the brightest green color. Also use a rake and remove /thatch the dead grass out promoting new growth. If you use a sprinkler system make sure you are getting a


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

agree

rake up thatch
fertilize and treat for chinch bugs

water in the early morn, not wet grass all night


----------



## 11tonytiger (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks guys for the helpful replies ,I will try these suggestions


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thatch yard very well... 
"Power rake till you get to the dirt." This will also stimulate the runners. Treat the yard for lawn insects.
Water every other day early in the am. Good luck and hope you get a thick green lawn. :cheers:


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Gain as in Laundry soap?


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

I have seen St. Augustine get splotchy dead spots like that in areas with poor drainage. Does that area have water standing for a while after a rain?


----------



## 11tonytiger (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't have poor drainage but have come to suspect maybe it is a sunlight issue. I have the lower branches trimmed to about 15' up but the upper canopy of my large oak tree I believe is preventing the correct sunlight to enter, unfortuantly I cannot cut these upper branches as they are 40'-50'. My neighbors have multiple trees that are as large as mine and their yards look great ... I am going to try the suggestions you guys gave me


Thanks , T


----------



## sharplazer (Feb 25, 2010)

If you have treated for grubs and bugs, and If it is getting enough light here are a couple things to try. 

Compacted soil. Roots cant penetrate deep enough and fry from heat. Use a pitch fork and aireate the bare spots. Drive the tines into the bare spots at least 4x6 inches. At least every 5x6 inches apart. Very tedious. But effective.

Our top soil is gumbo and stays compacted. Raise the top soil up with mulch and let it continue to decompose. 

Cover it in mulch. 3-4 inches deep. Leave some grass that is growing showing. 
Keep moist and fertilize every time you water. It will feed the mulch for decomposition quicker and create a good humus for the roots. Do it thru a spray feeder. It does not need to be full strenth each time, just fertilized water. Look at it like composting on an inch scale for your lawn.

You will give the active growing grass a fresh bed to set runners in. As it does the augustine grass runners will be able to set fresh root easier and it will run and cover all over.

If it is under a tree and just enough sun, May i suggest cover it in mulch 6-8inches deep cover with marigold seed. Keep moist daily until Plants set and establlish. Water early and let dry to avoid mildews. Use a Mixed seed variety. I love those American seed company racks. Sometimes you can get them as cheap as 10c. a pack and cover full beds and complete borders for a dollar.

Mixed Marigold beds are beautiful in full bloom.


----------



## sharplazer (Feb 25, 2010)

Any regular pets using the area?


----------



## budana (Feb 28, 2010)

with all this rain i'd get a turf builder and spreader,your lawn will be going dormant soon so the turf builder will have your lawn nice and full in the spring.imho.good luck.


----------



## 11tonytiger (Apr 18, 2010)

no pets use this section of the yard, thank you for the mulching advice.


T


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Did you cut your grasses after you applied grub treatment? Did you use liquid or granules? Which brand? I had a very similar problem on my lawn and it looked just like your picture. I used Spectracide gradules (sold in bag at WalMart for about $7.90). I cut my grasses first and then broadcasted heavily in the brown patch area and moderate to the outside. I then watered them, not too much to keep the gradules down. Don't cut your grass for a week or 10 days. Apply water moderately every 2-3 days. The problem seems fixed now. The Spectracide will kill grubs, chinch bugs, ants, fleas, ticks, sod webworms, mosquitoes, etc...


----------



## Blacklab (Aug 27, 2005)

I know some guys are die hard do it yourselfers not matter what. If that is you stop reading..... If not:

Call TruGreen - for about $50 every other month ($300 per year) they will 
1) make sure your grass not only grows but looks good
2) kill any bug weed etc. that shows up

I have all the sprayers etc and grew up managing hay fields a 3 acrea yard of st augustine, garden etc. and we did it all ourselves. But in a neigborhood where lawn guys are constantly broinging suff in an neighbors yards are so close by the time I try to identify and kill every random bug outbreak or whatever weed creeps to you from a neighbor the $300 annually for a nice green yard and not having to hassel with the expense and frustration of bugs and weed is worth it for me.

We have had a Sod Web Worm outbreak in the neighborhood. Might be part of your issue. they will burn your yard up in no time like a few days but once treatd it will come back fast if you catch them soon enough


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

davidluster said:


> Gain as in Laundry soap?


thats right!


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

11tonytiger said:


> It is under a tree but does get the early am light, not full sun
> 
> T


A little light is good but more is better, photosynthesis does wonders for plant life!!!!! I noticed Ash leaves all over the place, after trimming trees for quite a while and seeing this again, and again, and again... ...etc, before pouring high dollar $$$$$ chemicals and ferts. on your lawn try thinning out your tree to get more sunlight penetration. If it is an Ash, no matter what kind, you can't really hurt them too much, trust me, they always come back. This method is cheap and if you do it right than you will have a nicely manicured tree! Let us know what works if you can find out, if not we'll try to get Mythbusters over there and let them have a go at it, if they can't fix it than at least they can blow it up!!!!!!!!


----------



## grassman (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like to much water. If the grass is in a low light area and you are watering "regularly" then that is too much. Grubs/chinch and nematodes wont cause that damage. If the area is shady the current grass will not cover the bald areas.
Get a pitch fork and spike holes in it, replant and only water when the soil is near dry. And whatever you do dont call TruGreen, they are a joke.


----------



## tes912 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sir, 
You may be using a fertilizer to high in Nitrogen, also fertitlizing to often.
Randy Lemon, Houston radio recommends one low in N such as a 11-11-11. Put this out twice a year fall and spring.

As for the grubs something high in Bifenren is talked about in killing grubs.
It must be watered slightly to activiate the chemical.

Also, you might want to go see your county agent for a hand out from A&M on grubs.

Good luck


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree with grassman.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like a combination of things. too much thatch and not enough light. As for the bugs I would not treat unless you are sure you have the bugs. You might be able to dig un a small patch and look to see of anything is eating the roots. My oak tree has so much shade that there are areas with no grass an all. I am waiting for the winter to trim the trees.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

grassman said:


> Looks like to much water. If the grass is in a low light area and you are watering "regularly" then that is too much. Grubs/chinch and nematodes wont cause that damage. If the area is shady the current grass will not cover the bald areas.
> Get a pitch fork and spike holes in it, replant and only water when the soil is near dry. And whatever you do dont call TruGreen, they are a joke.


X2..there are a lot of ways to keep your yard green without..TruGreen. Do it yourself and save big bucks.


----------

